# NOOB here---my website



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

I am a beginner photographer...I know that my photos are not perfect but I am hoping one day to have flawless photos (even though there may be no such thing). 
I am not posting this to promote my business although more business is just what I need but in no ways am I posting to promote. 
I did my website with the help of my hubby through Microsoft Publisher and I am hoping to get a flash website or better designed website but since money is tight, I cannot pay anyone to make me a better website nor can I pay to have a website through online sites. (If that made any sense).

my site is www.yourlongtermmemories.com


----------



## jols (Dec 15, 2007)

sorry if this is negative but your website is very slow and i got bored waiting for the pics.

what i did see though was a pretty good start.
what i suggest is just keep practising.

i to cannot not afford to buy a website but i have found a free one that you can store 35 pics in 5 categories at any one time.

my website is follandphotography.carbonmade.com

if you like its layout go to 

carbonmade.com 

and make your ow it is dead easy.

i have not added much info [like your site does] just pics but the facility is there.

let me know how you get on.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 15, 2007)

*self censored* ... I will not comment further here


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

i use TWO slave lights so there are more than one....ask before you start blowing steam out your butt about what i am using

thanks for the info jols


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 15, 2007)

Teresa said:


> i use TWO slave lights so there are more than one....ask before you start blowing steam out your butt about what i am using
> 
> thanks for the info jols



ok, but in some shots they cannot be very far from each other, or they are quite weak.

anyway, i apologize if i posted too quickly in between doing other things. without maybe looking at all your images. just with the first ones i looked at this clearly struck me.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

are there any categories which you seem look fine or are they all crap in your eyes?

also, i have RPS Digital Studio Lighting Kit which is 2 slave flashes
they look like these (except with umbrellas)
http://www.samys.com/product.php?ItemNo=DOTLRS4002


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 15, 2007)

I was a little reluctant to comment because, I see how hard CC effects you. 
First, the good:
I like your color scheme...and your off to a good start. And, your prices are pretty good for some of the other photogs in this forum.

Now the bad:
You may want to adjust your prices slightly until you gain a little more experience. Don't get me wrong, I'm still learning also. However, you don't want to charge $1300 for shooting a wedding and not have the proper professional equipment nor the ability to use it. I know how expensive classes are. Mine are costing a fortune. But, even taking internet tutorials may help stop you from taking pictures like the ones of "Shannon and Christopher" and I really would replace them.
Please, please, please don't think that I am being mean. The people on this forum really rip me apart when I ask for CC. But, that's the best thing for us sometimes, you know?
The problem is that if they feel like you don't really use it they'll stop commenting and that's not a good thing.

Oh yeah. And if you have pictures on your site that don't really reflect your true ability....take 'em off. Some of them really look like you just kinda pointed and shot.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 15, 2007)

Mrsforeman1 said:


> I was a little reluctant to comment because, I see how hard CC effects you.
> First, the good:
> I like your color scheme...and your off to a good start. And, your prices are pretty good for some of the other photogs in this forum.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know why Mrsforeman1 I feel this way, but I like you.  There is a sweetness and understanding that transcends these pages.

Highjack not intended.

Carry on.....nothing to see here...move along.  Next patient please.


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

I really appreciate that Kundalini.:hug::


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 16, 2007)

I would'nt be charging money just yet in your position. I shoot for free to get experience, maybe you should do the same. Sorry if that sounds harsh but this is the kind of thing pfoessionals hate. You are sharging just a bi tless, but because of that, soemone who is better suited loses a job, and the client is short of better pictures. When I think of charging money or wedding photography I think more of:

http://www.eastsussexphotography.co.uk/images/weddings/boy.jpg

not:

http://www.yourlongtermmemories.com/people_files/image012.jpg

you're on your way though, just don't be the professional's worst nightmare of: "Everyone and their mom has an SLR, now people will try to take our jobs." The professionals took a LONG time to get where they are, and it shows in their pictures.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> When I think of charging money or wedding photography I think more of:
> 
> http://www.eastsussexphotography.co.uk/images/weddings/boy.jpg
> 
> ...


----------

